# Our wonderful happy 9 day trip to Scotland.



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

We have just returned from 9 fabulous days touring around Scotland and we have had the most wonderful holiday and despite most days seeing a good offering of rain showers, we did not let this spoil our enjoyment of this enchanting place. We were prepared for the Scottish climate and so sunny warm days were just a delightful bonus!

Despite only having 9 days, we got around to visiting far more places than we envisaged we would, so I feel we did get to see a good sample of the real beauty of Scotland. Although we drove in total, around 1000 miles during the 9 days, it was well worth the effort and we are pleased we ventured that little further North than we initially planned to do and as the scenery was so spectacular, driving could hardly be described as a negative experience!

We commenced our trip in Edinburgh (a fascinating city) staying at the Mortonhall Caravan & Camping Park, which is situated approx 3 miles from the city centre. Mortonhall is a very nice site with its own onsite restaurant and bar. We had a nice meal in the restaurant despite there being a bit on a panic going on in the kitchen due to staff shortages. Our waitress seemed a touch flustered but we were on holiday so we told her we weren’t in any rush!

The following morning we took a taxi into the city centre but there is also a bus stop right outside the campsite with a regular bus service into Edinburgh. Whilst in Edinburgh we visited the Castle and we just loved the old part of the city with all its amazing architecture and the unusual little shops. We weren't impressed with that dreadful new Scottish Parliament building though and we both thought it was a real eyesore! 

The next day whilst en route to Loch Lomond we stopped off for a look around the Royal Yacht Britannia and we both enjoyed our visit here. With the day being sunny and warm this definitely enhanced the whole experience, especially so, when we stood on the sun deck knowing that in hot foreign climes this was where the Royal family would gather for drinks with such famous guests as Ghandi and Sir Winston Churchill! 

After our visit to the Royal Yacht we headed towards Loch Lomond and our chosen campsite was Cashel Caravan Park. Again this was a nice site and our pitch was only feet away from the Loch but as there was not much else in the immediate area to see or do I probably would not return to this site. If you can get a pitch on The Luss Camping and Caravanning Club Site on the opposite side of the Loch you may find that this is a better choice as the village there is, as far as I understand, where they shot the television series Take The High Road. Sadly, they had no availability at Luss C &CC for the 2 nights we wanted to stay. It is a very popular site so it might be a good idea to pre-book a pitch here if you fancy giving it a whirl.

After Loch Lomond we then drove to the fishing town of Oban stopping on The North Ledaig Caravan Club Site, 5 miles from the town centre. Again, another lovely site, with stunning views over the bay. It’s a beautifully kept site with a well-stocked shop that sells everything you need including a good selection of wine and beers etc. The site is well managed but a tad on the large side for our tastes but for those that don’t mind larger campsites then this would be an excellent choice. We drove our 28.5 foot Auto Trail into the town centre after the campsite warden told us we would have no problem parking in the town and he kindly directed us to a car park adjacent to Tesco’s supermarket where there is FREE all day parking for cars and motorhomes. Here you will find 6 or 7 clearly marked out bays especially for motorhomes. We parked our motorhome quite easily, which we were delighted about as town centre parking can often be a problem for larger motorhomes and the town centre is a handy 3 min walk away. Apparently you can also park your motorhome for FREE in Tesco’s own car park for up to 3 hours, so if there is no room in the long-term car park then this is another option.

It was in Oban that we witnessed a lady with walking difficulties fall from the jetty and it really shook my husband and me up. It was quite a shock to witness her fall but despite this awful event we still had a very enjoyable day but it took the shine off for a while. We took a boat trip over to the Isle of Mull, which included a meal on board, and this was a nice relaxing end to quite an eventful day! 

After 2 nights at the campsite near Oban we then made our way to Fort William and after a brief stop for lunch we carried on to Glencoe where we booked onto a campsite named Invercoe. We managed to get one of the best pitches, located inches from the Loch with magnificent views overlooking Loch Leven. With the Loch having a background of surrounding mountains the scene before us resembled that of a highly talented artists oil painting and to be honest we felt like we had truly arrived in paradise. The location was absolutely breathtaking and it has to be the best campsite we have ever stayed on. It was so laid back too with no real strict site rules either. We love to wild camp whenever the opportunity arises but due to yet another battery charging problem that unfortunately reared its ugly head during our trip, we decided it might be a good idea to stick to campsites whilst touring around Scotland! However, finding this superb campsite more than made up for any disappointments that arose by not being able to wild camp.

The next day we awoke to blue skies and got ourselves ready for a walk into Glencoe village with the intention of stopping at the local pub for a lunchtime snack and drink, this plan did not materialise due to the fact that there was no pub lol, :lol: so we picked up a few snacks from the village store to eat as we strolled through the nearby forest trails. A walk around the village somehow turned into a 3-hour amble through the picturesque forest and all around the lake and when the heavens suddenly opened we dashed to a nearby wooden cabin for shelter. Here we both sat for a good half hour happy just being together in this magical place both hypnotised by the scenes around us. It was fascinating to observe the huge raindrops attacking the mirrored surface of the previously still lake and this surely has to be wonderful therapy for any married couple? We are not normally romantic and I think work and everyday life bog down a lot of couples - but this day I know will live in both our memories forever and it really was a special day for sure.

By the time we got back our 2 little dogs were exhausted and immediately curled up in the motorhome and fell sound asleep! By this time the sun was now shining and we grabbed the opportunity for a spot of alfresco dining ……….so out came the Cadac and a BBQ was soon sizzling away. I prepared the salad and hubby poured the wine and we sat down to soak up the stunning scene before us whilst excitedly anticipating the sunset ahead. What a beautiful end to a wonderful day?

On our final day we decided to drive 3 hours towards home so that we did not have such a long journey ahead of us and decided that once we got to the Scottish Borders we would find a campsite for the night. We chose to head for St Abbs; a little fishing village popular with divers and the coastline in this area is rugged and spectacular. Once again, as we were sightseeing around the village and watching all the activity of the fisherman and divers getting ready to take out their boats, the heavens opened and we had no option but to cut short our visit due to having no waterproof coats with us! By the time we got back to where we had parked the motorhome, both ourselves and the dogs resembled 4 drowned rats! After a rub down with a towel, we then drove back another couple of miles to the Scoutscroft Holiday Centre in the hopes that they had a pitch, it was a Saturday and the kids have broken up for their summer hols in Scotland now so we didn't hold out much hope ......... but thankfully they had one pitch left, so luck was on our side! 

Our first impression when we checked in was that it was a typical hi de hi type holiday camp but as it was only for our last night we weren’t too concerned about what it was like etc. Once settled onsite we really did get a pleasant surprise and can honestly say it is a very nice site and has something for everyone. It is not a large Haven type place but a small family run park and well managed. There is a small intimate onsite restaurant with candles on the table offering a very nice menu, so for a special meal this would be a nice place to eat and for those looking for a simple bar menu meal, including meals for children at a reasonable price then there is the modern airy sun lounge where again there is a dining area and large comfortable sofas. We decided to eat in the restaurant and the food was excellent and the waitresses were lovely young ladies who never stopped smiling and asking if everything was okay so they were definitely worthy of a good tip! After our meal we moved into the entertainment bar and the evening’s act was a really talented male and female duo and even my hubby, who is normally hard to please with this kind of thing, was noticeably impressed! I am sure he thinks he is Simon flipping Cowell! The little dance floor was soon full of happy people all out for a good time and everyone seemed to be enjoying the night. We rolled in at midnight and our 2 little dogs were sat waiting up for us wondering why we were a bit wobbly on our feet! So 10 out of 10 Scoutscroft Holiday Centre, it was a very enjoyable evening.

I felt a tinge of sadness as we left Scotland behind us and the genuine friendliness of the Scottish people has certainly left a lasting impression but after our first little taster of Scotland, I know it wont be long before we once again return to this very special and enchanting place!

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice report and it sounds like you had a good one and hooraaaaaay I will be in Scotland soon *never* been disappointed North of the Bordera we have been everywhere you mentioned except St Abbs (but I went to Eyemouth once which is just next door) anyway I will put that right in about May 2009 when I complete the Scottish part of our Coast trip.

Now all you have to do is add the campsites mentioned to the MHF database which will help you prolong the holiday feeling......honest


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a fab time. We have 3 weeks planned in Scotland leaving home on 3rd August and your account of your holiday is going to be so helpful. Thanks v much


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup interesting report Sonesta, I too love Scotland but not its weather.
Thanks for the tip about parking in Oban, last time I was there I parked in the coach park but it is quite a walk into the centre from there.

I hope you will put those sites into the database, I would like to visit them next time I get up there.

peedee


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Great report, thanks Sue, we head to Scotland whenever we can and appreciate your feelings about your experiences - especially around Loch Leven as we saw similar spectacular views earlier this year - your description brought memories back on a dull Monday morning with the week ahead! Thanks.

Those magical moments you describe on the walk when the rains came must resonate with a lot of readers. You never know when they will come do you, but you sure know when they've arrived, and MH-ing seems to provide a good chance of experiencing them.

Here's to many happy trips for you over the border in the future.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the report, Sue. Wind up that database now 

We have a soft spot for remote log cabins, too, but I'd better leave it there.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Glad you all had a good trip Sue. Now you are refreshed and ready for the "season"! Get some work done!

R


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sue,

What a wonderful write up, and thanks for taking the time to do it.

I am so glad that you enjoyed your stay in Scotland.



> We weren't impressed with that dreadful new Scottish Parliament building though and we both thought it was a real eyesore!


You are right Sue, and not many are, and what a horrendously expensive eyesore it is too. Scotland's equivalent of the Millennium Dome fiasco. 
At least the Dome is is not full of time wasters, leaching off tax payers money.

Did the wee lady that fell off the jetty survive, or shouldn't I have asked? 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Good morning everyone!

Thank you all so much for you kind replies I am pleased my report has been of interest to you and it's nice to know that my account brought back some happy memories to you all too. It's what life and living is all about isn't it and these things certainly make you feel glad to be alive don't they?

I will certainly do as you all have suggested and add the campsites I visited to the MHF database and I hope my findings help others when they are visiting the same areas as us.

By the way Jock the lady who fell off the jetty was coherent and moving when the paramedics arrived on the scene, so from that side of things I know she was okay but as to whether she sustained any serious injuries or not, I really do not know but that is something that we would dearly like to know and to hear she is recovering would be very welcome news. As I am not a relative then I doubt even if I knew where the lady had been taken, that the hospital treating her would disclose any personal information to me - but if anyone who lives in or around that area ever hears any reports about this accident, then it would certainly be of interest to both me and my husband.

Hey you Russell .................... trust you to spoil my exuberance by mentioning that dreaded WORK word and NO I am not at all looking forward to the busy six week school holiday season! Still it's the busy times that helps to pay for all our motorhoming trips etc so I suppose I really shouldn't complain should I? 

Right got loads of washing to do so must get on but I had to get my daily fix of MHF first!

Catch you all later.

Sue


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Sue
we are also just back from a 4 week first trip to Scotland. More than our fair share of rain in the last week but what a fantastic place. 
We spent the first 10 days in Dumfries and Galloway ( a real treat) and then headed North to Ullapool and slowly meandered South via Skye. Stayed on a mix of sites (Club and private) and also at some idyllic wild camping spots.
Can't wait to get back up there - 2 weeks touring down the west coast was nowhere near enough. 
A few dramas - the main one being an abortive attempt at the Applecross pass (my heart rate has only just got back to normal!!) but on the whole a top holiday.
Sally


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Glad you too had a great time and I would love to hear more about your Applecross Pass experience?????? 

4 weeks ............. you lucky so and so and we would have loved a lot longer there too but sadly work stands in the way at times and we could only manage 9 days max. Still better 9 days than no days at all, so that's the main thing I suppose.

Will look forward to hearing all about Applecross!

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> The next day we awoke to blue skies and got ourselves ready for a walk into Glencoe village with the intention of stopping at the local pub for a lunchtime snack and drink, this plan did not materialise due to the fact that there was no pub lol, so we picked up a few snacks from the village store to eat as we strolled through the nearby forest trails. A walk around the village somehow turned into a 3-hour amble through the picturesque forest and all around the lake and when the heavens suddenly opened we dashed to a nearby wooden cabin for shelter. Here we both sat for a good half hour happy just being together in this magical place both hypnotised by the scenes around us. It was fascinating to observe the huge raindrops attacking the mirrored surface of the previously still lake and this surely has to be wonderful therapy for any married couple? We are not normally romantic and I think work and everyday life bog down a lot of couples - but this day I know will live in both our memories forever and it really was a special day for sure.


 Hi Sue glad you both had such a great time, when I read the above it just brought back to my mind that episode of Corra, the one where Jack and Vera sat outside his shed on the allotment looking at the moon and being all romantic LOL I can just see you and old Gilb at that moment :lol:


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Would not advise tackling the Applecross pass in an 8m+ tag axle.
We went the long way round on the way last year and after some deliberation decided to go via the pass on the way home. Was all OK until we got almost to the top. The last sharp left hand hairpin nearly could us out. We got stuck and the wheels started spinning. We thought we were going to roll back into the armco. Fortunately after a lot of praying the traction control kicked in and we were off. Did scare us though. Also about half way down we had to negiotiate a right hand hair pin in two hits.
We're glad we didn't attempt it on the way in as we think it would have been even worse.


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, 
Thank you for a fabulous description of you holiday. we are planning our first holiday for 7 years ( only prevously been able to do weekends) at the end of July we had three places in mind but couldn't quite decide. Scotland being one of them. I think you've just tipped the balance !
Helen.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi Sue glad you both had such a great time, when I read the above it just brought back to my mind that episode of Corra, the one where Jack and Vera sat outside his shed on the allotment looking at the moon and being all romantic LOL I can just see you and old Gilb at that moment :lol:


Hee hee - you aint comparin us to Jack and Vera are ya? LOL Not so much of the old either I am only 2 years in front of you! :lol: Trust you to bring me back down to earth with a resounding bump LOL! I was way off with the fairies for a while then! :wink:

Sue x


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Hi Sue glad you both had such a great time, when I read the above it just brought back to my mind that episode of Corra, the one where Jack and Vera sat outside his shed on the allotment looking at the moon and being all romantic LOL I can just see you and old Gilb at that moment :lol:
> 
> Hee hee - you aint comparin us to Jack and Vera are ya? LOL Not so much of the old either I am only 2 years in front of you! :lol: Tust you to bring me back down to earth with a resounding bump LOL! I was way off with the fairies for a while then! :wink:
> 
> Sue x


 Aw but where did I say you were old :wink: I only said 'old Gilb' ROFL don't tell him I said that though. I don't know why it conjured up that image of that episode of Corra but the minute I read it it did ROFL


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> I felt a tinge of sadness as we left Scotland behind us 

So when you go back you have the best still to see  Though that was a good introduction. Britannia is the supreme example of the British class system, well worth the visit. 

>> and the genuine friendliness of the Scottish people

You didn't visit the wrong part of Glasgow on a Saturday night. But that's the same everywhere.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Applecross - I remember in my youth (not yesterday  ) going "over the top" on a motorbike. It was hairy even on that. We had to wait for about half an hour at one point while the road men made the road up! I certainly would not try it in our MH. I think it's called the Pass of the Cattle in Gaelic. 

Hilldweller, I think I would rather be in the "wrong" part of Glasgow on a Saturday night than in most other towns. Yes, the Scots are very friendly (I'm originally from London 8O ) and most Glaswegians are extremely friendly even when a bit the worse for wear! I'll check it out next Saturday when we visit friends there for a celebration of Bastille day on the 12th (OK I was never very good with dates!). 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> >> I felt a tinge of sadness as we left Scotland behind us
> 
> So when you go back you have the best still to see  Though that was a good introduction. Britannia is the supreme example of the British class system, well worth the visit.
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see even more of Scotland Hilldweller and if what I saw is just a small sample of what more there is to see then I am certainly in for a fabulous treat I'm sure so any suggestions would be most welcome thank you.

I didn't get to Glasgow during this trip but that is on my itenary as I so want to visit the area to see where my dad was born and brought up. My dad died when I was 4 years old but he was a true Glaswegian and mum always told me stories of her visits to Glasgow with my father when he returned to visit relations. Apparantley, because my dad was raised in a very run down and poor area of Glasgow mum was quite shocked by what she saw and I am really keen to see where he lived and the slums my mum spoke of. It will be a nostalgic and somewhat sad experience for me as my dad, along with his 3 sisters was left to be brought up by his alchoholic father after his mother died and mum told me some very sad stories about how my dad was forced to steal food from the local markets due to being so incredidbly hungry and there being no food in the house. His dad, although when not drunk was a charming man and deep down he loved his 4 children but drink was his demon and as a result he neglected them all terribly. My poor father (the youngest child) had a very traumatic childhood and with no mother to care for him his sisters tried their best to be a subsitute mum but they were only kids themselves and they all endured a pretty loveless and dismal childhood.

I guess the part of Glasgow where my father was raised may have all changed by now as this would have been around the 1930's era and I would assume a lot of the buildings and tenement blocks have been demolished but even so, I still feel strangely fascinated by the prospect of visiting this part of Glasgow.

I was amazed by the friendliness and sincerity of the Scots during our visit and I dont recall anywhere else in the UK where I have felt such genuine hospitality and it really was a refreshing and welcoming experience and I can see now why my mum had a true affinity with Scotland.

Sue

**EDITED** In order to correct spelling mistakes!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

If the weather's half decent, I'm intending to go to Skye, Applecross etc. at the end of September.

I've been over the pass to Applecross in a SAAB with four aboard - is the Murvi (a Fiat Ducato 5.7m LWB van) with just me on board out of the question? I'd be coming from Skye and it's a very long way round the peninsula on single track roads if you decide to avoid the cattlemen's pass.

What's the camp site at Applecross like? Is it worth the trip? I know the Applecross Hotel has a brilliant reputation for its food, especially sea-food.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue am glad you enjoyed your trip to sunny scotland, you really had a wonderful holiday by the sounds of it. If you do come back to visit Glasgow then do let me know and we can possibly meet up (am only 14 miles or so from Glasgow centre)

Which area of Glasgow is your dad from??? Might be able to get you some pictures etc of the area. 

Anyone else who is coming to Scotland this year do let me know if you are passing and you would be made very welcome. Probably not getting anywhere this year due to current van situation so visits from fellow motorhomers muchos welcome!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sue - I think you will find the Glaswegians are even more friendly than the rest of the Scots. 

Sue

P.S. Don't forget Dumfries and Galloway on your next trip. Its may be small, but it is perfectly formed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hi Sue am glad you enjoyed your trip to sunny scotland, you really had a wonderful holiday by the sounds of it. If you do come back to visit Glasgow then do let me know and we can possibly meet up (am only 14 miles or so from Glasgow centre)
> 
> Which area of Glasgow is your dad from??? Might be able to get you some pictures etc of the area.
> 
> Anyone else who is coming to Scotland this year do let me know if you are passing and you would be made very welcome. Probably not getting anywhere this year due to current van situation so visits from fellow motorhomers muchos welcome!!


Aw how very kind of you and I appreciate your offer and when we do come back I will certainly pay you a visit.

As for the exact location of where my dad lived I will have do a spot of homework first re the exact address etc. Sadly I suspect there are no living relations left now but my dad's sister's did marry and they all had children who I guess are around my age making them in their 50's. I have tried searching for information regarding my father's 3 sisters but I keep drawing a blank even though I know their married names and I think I have some letters somewhere showing the address of 2 of the sisters. They would be in their 90's now, so I suspect they are no longer alive but how do you find these things out? My dear mum passed away a few years ago so I have no-one to ask but like I say, I do have some old letters from my Aunty Jessie and Aunty Mamie and I do know they ended up living not too far away from the area that they and my dad were raised.

If I can find out more info regarding the exact area of Glasgow Carol I would dearly love some pictures of the area and I cannot thank you enough for offering to do this for me and I am sure I would find them really fascinating to look at.

Thanks again and I hope you get to meet some fellow motorhomers this year. 

Sue x


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Hi Sue - I think you will find the Glaswegians are even more friendly than the rest of the Scots.
> 
> Sue
> 
> P.S. Don't forget Dumfries and Galloway on your next trip. Its may be small, but it is perfectly formed :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Sue,

Wonder why the rest of the UK cannot take a leaf out of theior book LOL.

I will definitely not forget Dumfries and Galloway I promise you and I look forward to a visit there next time.

Sue x


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sue am glad you enjoyed your trip to sunny scotland, you really had a wonderful holiday by the sounds of it. If you do come back to visit Glasgow then do let me know and we can possibly meet up (am only 14 miles or so from Glasgow centre)
> ...


Not a problem Sue happy to help!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> due to being so incredidbly hungry and there being no food in the house. 

That's terrible in a time when Glasgow produced 40% of the world's ships, though not uncommon in those uncaring times.

>> I was amazed by the friendliness and sincerity of the Scots

Most folk are, it's the feral minorities that wreak havoc on the nice people with no need to be aggressive.

>> what I saw is just a small sample of what more there is to see

I've never been north of Inverness, I may be in the same boat as you but north of Perth there is a land almost unspoiled where you can look with binoculars and hardly see evidence of man. I guess some city types would say "well there's nothing there" but that is the deep joy of it. Especially seeing your first herd of wild deer or the salmon swimming up the salmon ladder.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Brian

Your getting ''it'' all you need to do now is get up on those fells. 

On our short stay at Morvich this year we saw 5 Eagles and 1 Sea Otter and lots of deer.

Plus so many wonderful views we thought we were in heaven.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Broom said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Your getting ''it'' all you need to do now is get up on those fells.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not really up to it, you see I've never perfected The Whisper. I say "Look Deer, dear" and they all take off. I keep watching Attenborough repeats but I end up more like his brother.

I must try harder 

There, I just can't do it.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sue
If you get to visit Dumfries make sure you visit the observatory its the other side of the river from the main part of the town but easy to get to. You can look on a big drum type affair and pick out people walking along the streets in town.Downstairs is a museum with early penny farthing bikes made by Kirkpatrick McMillan who invented the bike Also of course Robbie Burns house and his burial place in St Michaels churchyard. If you go at the right time you can watch the salmon jumping the caul on the river nith trying to make their way upstream to spawn. This at a prominent place called the whitesands and an amazing sight. And how do I know all this ? I lived 8 miles away at Lochmaben, went to Lockerbie school and did my apprenticeship in Dumfries. There is a good CL at Lochmaben called Highfield with electric hook up and also a CCC camp site next to the kirk loch. When I was young and a little crazy I drove a car across this loch when it was frozen over. And if you too feel romantic on your visit you must go down to New Abbey and visit Sweetheart Abbey only a few miles out of town.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Sue
Well the Applecross Pass story....
We decided to approach Applecross via the beautiful coast road which although narrow and with some blind corners proved pretty uneventful. Spent a great day in Applecross including an evening meal at the Inn (very good food) and decided to tackle the pass that evening when there was less chance of meeting trafic coming up the hill - as the reversing uphill capabilities of our 5 ton 8m Fiat are well known. 
I should say the decision to tackle the pass was based on several reports that recommended only tackling the pass downhill if you were a larger vehicle.
So off we set, a little apprehensive but positive we could do it. We stopped at the viewing spot at the top and admired the view and then took a brief stroll towards the "dark side". Didn't get right to the scary bit on foot (obviously) so got back in and headed over.
Started descending after the first corner and couldn't understand the fuss. Second corner and it became a vertical drop!! Slight exageration but when you are sat in the cab, suffering from vertigo overlooking the first hairpin thats how it feels. 
I had to get out (strong desire to throw myself off the top) and Adrian inched forwards before he finally realised that there was no way we could make it round the first hairpin and once on it there would be no way the Fiat would reverse uphill to allow us to do it in 2 turns. 
After an initial "Oh **** don't know what to do" he decided to try reversing back up. 20 minutes later and lots (and I mean lots) of clutch smoke we finally got back to the layby we had been at some 40 minutes earlier. We did it all in reverse as the road is so narrow there were no opportunities to turn round.
"Anyone for a cup of tea??!!"
Suffice to say this incident was one of the reasons we stopped off on the way home and put a deposit on a smaller van. 
Hope this experience helps others contemplating the pass - stay for another glass or 2 at the Applecross Inn and leave via the coast road in the morning!!
Sally

PS Also highly recommend Dumfies and Galloway - beautiful scenery and some lovely CLs


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Spent 2 weeks in June this year touring some of Scotland , Edinburgh, Killin and my favourite St Andrews. If you get the chance visit St Andrews about 1.5.miles of parking next to the beach and Golf £1 per day to park In 2 weeks it rained one afternoon brilliant.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr. Roy

We've done the Applecross Pass from East to West in a Ducato LWB Tribute. No problems at all. Stopped half way up for breakfast in a (very large) passing place with some wonderful views.

Sonesta - you should've tried to find the Clachaig Inn just a short walk from Glencoe - wonderful setting and even more wonderful beer 

Griff


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Many many moons ago, My parents and I were on holiday in the Glencoe area. It was an incredible morning, ( incidentally, my old Dad was the most wisest bloke I ever met, and an incredible teacher). 

Where was I? oh yes...

So there we were, in the early morn, with mist laying over the glen, and stuff, you could almost touch the atmosphere, and then he told me the story of the Campbells and the MacDonalds.

By the time he'd finished, I was almost standing there, listening to the battle and the dying people. I went back a coupe or four years ago, and, full of confidence, went to the same glen, and started on a carefully researched account. 


Failed miserably. Obviously not even close as the old feller. Kids lost the plot completely. Met a geezer down the road, and he was about 450 years old...or 40 (couldnt tell). He beegan to tell the same story as me, and the boys were mesmerised. 

Git.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're in Scotland at the moment.
Can't remember how long we've been on the road! We did a rally in Wales and then bumbled up to the Flamboro' 'do'.
We then set off to Keilder, but only stayed one night on the advice of the forest site manager. The midge problem was extraordinary!!
So of to the north east coast of Northumbria and a steady potter up through the east of ScottieLand.
Now we are making towards Inverness in general and Fort George in particular, a nostalgia trip for me.
Eventually we are going up to the north coast and OH wants to visit Skye on the way back down on the west side. We both want to see the more mountainous areas, so we are just nomadding it for the next few weeks.

Retirement...........ain't it great!!!...   

We have looked at all the poster recomendations so will be zigzagging all over the place.

PS Jedburgh Woollen Mill opposite the C&CC site have some very nice single malt on special offer! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My son's just got home here after camping at Keilder over the weekend. He confirms the midges were still extraordinary!

Dave


----------

